# Carolin Skiff DLV / Sundance



## mose (May 4, 2016)

Well I am shopping for a boat. This will be my first power boat other than Jon boats and dingys. I have been on and around boats my whole life, even lived on a sailboat for a few months. I was always blessed with plenty of friends with boats but now we need our own. Anyway, it seems to me a skiff with a semi V will best suit my families needs. We (wife, kid, dog and occasional guest) plan to cruise the rivers, some inshore fishing, sand bar, etc. So far the CS seems to have the most room and therefore is the front runner. Looking at Suzuki and Yamaha for power. Planning on "kicking some tires" this weekend.
Looking for any advise or first hand experience on these boats. Thanks in advance.

CAROLINA SKIFF 198DLV or 218DLV
SUNDANCE B20CCR or DX20


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (May 4, 2016)

I have a 18jvx and love her. Powered with a Suzuki. I wish I got a 24 though.


----------



## skiff23 (May 4, 2016)

I have  23 DLV with 150 Suzuki and love it. No regrets. I fish inshore / nearshore and on the lakes. I also pull the family on tubes ect and it does awesome. I have a T Top I added after the purchase and love it. Would not have it without it now.


----------



## Bama B (May 4, 2016)

Carolina skiff 17 to 19 will do everything you want around the Savannah area. I like Yamaha a little more than Suzuki but there both good motors.


----------



## sea trout (May 4, 2016)

we have a Sundance B20. It does everything a skiff is supposed to! I've been happy with the boat. The 225 evenrude 2 stroke......well its really cool when its working good but if I was going to invest anything in this vessel it would be a very nice 130 or 150 horse motor.
Good luck!!


----------



## REUSSERY (May 5, 2016)

I've owned a Carolina Skiff for many years (19.8 with a Mercury) It have been a great boat that preforms well in salt and fresh water. She's self bailing, so tying her to a dock, over night or for a week ,isn't a concern, doesn't take much power to plane her out and easy to get on / off the trailer by yourself. I believe the Sundance are equally as good a boat, either way you can't go wrong with a skiff.


----------



## Ihunt (May 5, 2016)

I just bought a 19' Sea skiff bay boat. It's made by Carolina Skiff. Don't know how to post pics from my iPhone but heading to Carrabelle tomorrow early am


----------



## Ihunt (May 5, 2016)

Just remember, the more V the better in rough water. A flat bottom boat rides a little rough in 1 foot waves.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (May 5, 2016)

The Sundance doesn't have as much of a v as dlv I believe, I think it is equivalent to the dlx Carolina skiff. I have fished out of a Sundance and dlx and they were more or less the same. I'd look at the sea skiff that Carolina skiff builds, it will handle chop much better and still drafts less than a foot. The price is similar.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (May 5, 2016)

I have the 178DLV and love it. Get the larger one you can afford, you won't regret the extra space. My only complaint, and this happens with nearly all boats, is cross wind spray. With being so high and exposed (I don't have a T top due to keeping it in garage) that can get cold with a quickness.


----------



## mose (May 5, 2016)

I'm thinking the 198DLV would be perfect, the wife thinks the 218 would be better. This might actually be one of the times I listen to her.


----------



## mose (May 5, 2016)

Bama B said:


> Carolina skiff 17 to 19 will do everything you want around the Savannah area. I like Yamaha a little more than Suzuki but there both good motors.


Are you happy with the local mechanics in Savannah?


----------



## sea trout (May 5, 2016)

ihunt said:


> just remember, the more v the better in rough water. A flat bottom boat rides a little rough in 1 foot waves.



yes!!


----------



## sea trout (May 5, 2016)

mose said:


> I'm thinking the 198DLV would be perfect, the wife thinks the 218 would be better. This might actually be one of the times I listen to her.



YES!!! You'll never regret it


----------



## aabradley82 (May 5, 2016)

One thing to think about is the layout. I've got an older 238v series. I see many skiffs that have the console pushed forward to make room for a seat/leaning post. My console is farther back without the post. Really opens the boat up. Might not matter for you but it sure helps when I'm packing mine for a camping trip. I'll agr e with everyone else on get the longest you can safely handle.


----------



## Redman54 (May 9, 2016)

I have a 198 DLV with a 115 Suzuki 4 Stroke. It is a great boat. We fish inshore and near-shore. Only complaint I have is wishing I would have gotten a 218 but the 198 suits my family of 5 just fine. It'll hold plenty of people and gear.


----------



## Bama B (May 10, 2016)

The yamaha mechanic I use is one of the best. I work in the yachting industry and deal with a lot of shops. I will only take my yamahas to him. He does not sell boats only engines. Pm me for his name. You will be happy with the 19 or 21. You can venture off shore on good days with either. Or pile up on the local sand bars with the rest of us.


----------

